# China Visas



## kreisler1730 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi all,

I am sure there is somebody out there that can give my Chinese wife and I some good advice.
I have lived and worked in China for practically ten years, but a few years ago I started working for myself, so was no longer entitled to a 'Z' visa/work permit.
Instead my wife applied for an 'L' visa (family visa), but herein lies a problem!
This can only be issued for two consecutive years and then we have to go to Hong Kong to get a visa. Not sure what kind of visa, but I am guessing a tourist visa to re-enter China.
After this we can then get a 'L' visa for another two years.
O.K
But can somebody clarify the details for me:

(1) Where exactly in busy Hong Kong do I go to?
(2) What kind of visa do I apply for?
(3) When I complete the paperwork should I use a UK address, say for instance, my sisters address and say that I usually live there , or do I put down my Chinese address?
(4) How long does it take, can I pay extra for express service as you can in London at the Chinese visa centre?

Hope someone can help us.

Thanks


Paul & Gui Zhu


----------



## jams (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Paul, welcome to the wonderful world of China and there non expert advice on any website. There's only one name and place i can send you to find this out within 20 mins, lol Head over to Shenzhen stuff, sign up for an account and use the chat window to find a guy named carlos, i hope i not just broke any rules on this site, lol 
This guy can tell you where to go in HK to get visa, and then look for a guy called Dave, pc, dave ahhaha as we all call him, he married to a Chinese girl and i sure he can tell you what visa you need. Hope this helps bud.


----------



## kreisler1730 (Aug 20, 2012)

*I have an L visa*



jams said:


> Hi Paul, welcome to the wonderful world of China and there non expert advice on any website. There's only one name and place i can send you to find this out within 20 mins, lol Head over to Shenzhen stuff, sign up for an account and use the chat window to find a guy named carlos, i hope i not just broke any rules on this site, lol
> This guy can tell you where to go in HK to get visa, and then look for a guy called Dave, pc, dave ahhaha as we all call him, he married to a Chinese girl and i sure he can tell you what visa you need. Hope this helps bud.


Hi there,

I don't actually need a visa as I already have an (L) visa issued to me in the city where I have my home, Zhanjiang.
What I need to find out is if I will experience any entry problem when I travel back from the UK with my one way ticket.
As I mentioned last year I went to Hong Kong with the same kind of visa and had no problem returning to the mainland, but this was returning from Hong Kong.
Maybe there are different rules when you return from western countries!


----------

